
Addressing Your Concerns - mfsch
https://blog.shiftyjelly.com/2018/05/08/addressing-your-concerns/
======
mfsch
Previous discussion about the acquisition:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16989505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16989505)

